# Destin Bull Reds on the Beach 3/9/2014



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All,

Spent a few hours running the beach this morning looking for the Bulls. Spotted a bunch but they had lockjaw early. After around 9:30 the bite picked up! Went about 7/10 on live shrimp and some power baits. Checkout the video if you get a chance!

Please vote for my photo if you liked this post! (Click Here!)


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice. I walked about three miles yesterday along the beach and didn't see a thing.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice.Good choice of music.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. Awesome

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty fish!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

706Z said:


> Nice.Good choice of music.


Lol, I was wondering if someone would get it! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Great video bud! I would love to see some reds schooling like that! Congrats to the little man on catching some very nice bulls. It's good to get em' started young. Tight lines!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

hooked4life said:


> Great video bud! I would love to see some reds schooling like that! Congrats to the little man on catching some very nice bulls. It's good to get em' started young. Tight lines!


Thanks man! The little guy out fished us all, catching four of the seven we landed! -JJ


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Awsome*

I love to see younger people getting involved.Congrats!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome video.... I am buying a boat tomorrow thanks to you.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet! Little man is a fisherman!


----------



## blochunk (Mar 18, 2014)

How far out were you finding them, the pictures look like just past the second sand bar?
Nice Bull Reds- was wondering where they all went!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! Great post and pics, even the young man there was giving a professional presentation with his fish. Tight lines to you and keep that young man smiling.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

blochunk said:


> How far out were you finding them, the pictures look like just past the second sand bar?
> Nice Bull Reds- was wondering where they all went!


They were definitely inside the second sand bar. We found several schools and some of them were in 5 feet of water. If you watch the video you can see what I'm talking about!  -JJ


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Kim said:


> Wow! Great post and pics, even the young man there was giving a professional presentation with his fish. Tight lines to you and keep that young man smiling.


Thanks Kim! -JJ


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Great video! Love seeing the reds like that!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

cablechris said:


> Great video! Love seeing the reds like that!


Thanks, cablechris!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All!

If you liked the photos or video, please vote for my photo in the Half-Hitch photo contest if you have a second! I'm currently tied for first place!

Please Click Here to Vote! 

Thank you,
-JJ


----------

